

8088 MPH – CGA DOS Demo - bane
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHXx3orN35Y

======
drKarl
I thought that CGA only allowed for 4 colors, EGA for 16 colors and VGA for
256 colors... I went from monochrome monitor to CGA, EGA, VGA, SuperVGA etc...
After watching this video I read on Wikipedia that yes, standard mode for CGA
was 4 colors at 320x200, but there was a less known mode of 160x200 which
allowed 16 simultaneous colors, now THAT is a hack!!

------
vardump
Jaw dropping. Goes far beyond what 'should' be possible with CGA and 8088.

~~~
bane
Authors claim that a technical explanation is forthcoming.

~~~
ajenner
The first part of my technical writeup is now at
[http://www.reenigne.org/blog/1k-colours-on-cga-how-its-
done/](http://www.reenigne.org/blog/1k-colours-on-cga-how-its-done/)

